# Will National Conference Centre boost property prices in Docklands???



## 11.11.18 (25 Nov 2005)

i hear that the national conference centre is now being planned for the docklands area...how much of an effect will this have for local property prices???????????


----------



## hmmm (25 Nov 2005)

Why would a Conference Centre boost property prices? It's great news for the local hotels and pubs, but not for residents.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (25 Nov 2005)

The Luas line that will run out there will.


----------

